# مشروع مركز ثقافي ( مكتبه عامه ,متحف ,معرض ومسرح )



## el5yal (9 مايو 2010)

Cultural center​*اسم المشروع*
مركز ثقافي 
*المحتويات* 
مكتبه عامه
مسرح
معرض
متحف


لقطاط منظوريه ووجهات








.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.





بلانات

GROUND FLOOR




FIRST FLOOR




SECOND FLOOR





صوره المشروع النهائيه بعد التجميع ال print size واضح


THNX 4 UR ATTENTION​


----------



## روح بغداد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جداا جداا


----------



## بنت معمار (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله رائع


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

هل من فضلكم يمكن تصغير حجم الصور لأتمكن من رؤيتها بوضوح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed marwan (8 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------

